# Sublimation on cotton is possible.



## irfanzaidi22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi..

I have read about people having concerns about printing sublimation on 100% cotton fabric. It is absolutely possible and can be achieved.

I am a printer and ink distributor myself and I have achieved the results.

I did post the pictures and details earlier as well, i dont know why but my thread has been removed.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

What ink are you using ?


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

There was a guy out of Northridge, CA that was at the ISS Long Beach show, he has a pre-treat for sublimating cotton. I'll see if I can dig up his info. Or is it you Irfan??


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea it's pre-treatment he is pushing. Earlier thread he had got deleted.


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be interested in finding more out about this coating


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

BikerBoy said:


> I would be interested in finding more out about this coating


probably "snake oil" like every thing else claiming you can do sublimation on cotton. It will wash out


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Somebody awhile back posted a YouTube video of a guy "sublimating" on a cotton shirt, but he had to peel the transfer off. A sublimation transfer doesn't stick to the shirt. Also, it left the "ghost image" of the transfer paper, all of which made it appear that it was actually an inkjet transfer.

If there really is a treatment that allows for sublimating cotton shirts, why not advertise the hell out of it and post links to the website? A lot of us would be interested in buying it.....


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Exactly. I would try it right away if reasonably priced.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There is stuff to sublimate cotton. It just can't last like the it does on polyester. Itrans light has been out for years sold though laser reproductions.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

About 10 years ago there was this stuff you pressed onto cotton and hot peeled it then you sublimated to it. It had a hand to it and over time and washings you could see exactly where you did the original press..


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

irfanzaidi22 said:


> i dont know why but my thread has been removed.


 It was probably deemed self-promotion.


----------



## Sergent (Mar 9, 2015)

The results are good, but how will be the drawings after several washing?


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

If anyone has sublimation on cotton concerns 
Pl ask our senior member & Sub-Guru @skdave

We already have discussed it in detail at some other threads it was about the use of Polyester resin on 50/50 cotton/poly blend 
I meant Reactive liquid polymers spray or epoxy functional monomers and modifiers with thermoset catalysts and reducers.
but after all guys the pretreatment is not a better option at present we have 80/20 good quality sub friendly mercerized poly & cotton blends available that appear to have matte cotton finish with wonderful results.
it simply can be used.

Hope it will help

Regards


----------

